# sheepshead



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

Anybody got any sheepie reports yet? Down by fort Pickens or anywhere like that


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome report


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Been taring em up out in navarre until weather came screaming through... Going back out tomorrow possibly and definitely this weekend


----------



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

Dang man! Nice haul!! Are they on the rock jetties yet? Or by bridges


----------



## taleoftails (Feb 17, 2015)

Seen a couple of schools of sheepshead by 3mb on 3/11/15 at 5:30pm on east side near hump. Fins sticking out of the water about 15 or 20 of them. Two minutes later dolphin show up and tore them up. I saw one of them tossing one in the air using it like a toy.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

taleoftails said:


> Seen a couple of schools of sheepshead by 3mb on 3/11/15 at 5:30pm on east side near hump. Fins sticking out of the water about 15 or 20 of them. Two minutes later dolphin show up and tore them up. I saw one of them tossing one in the air using it like a toy.


We saw the same thing Wednesday


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

I have some near bob sikes and some off the pier(navarre)
And one other little hunny whole ;-)


----------



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm gonna give it a try in the morning. I'll give a report when I'm done.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

mcdavidman said:


> I'm gonna give it a try in the morning. I'll give a report when I'm done.


Looking forward to it


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

mcdavidman said:


> I'm gonna give it a try in the morning. I'll give a report when I'm done
> 
> The right report could have the pass looking like crab island in July minus the bikinis. ..lol


----------



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

As of right now the count is zero. Been out for about an hour and a half and couldn't tell you if I've even had a bite


----------



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

Left about 930 this morning. Didn't get a bite. If I did I couldn't tell cause of the wind. I don't think its quite time yet. Maybe another week or two


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

They are around, the pass isnt the only place. Every bridge around will have some. Fiddler crabs, live shrimp, lil time and patience and you will catch some.


----------



## mizzoufisher (Mar 22, 2012)

Been keepin an eye on the reports as I had to delay my annual sojourn south for the sheep this year until after Easter. Last year they were later than usual and seems like the patterns have been similar there this year. We had our best trips last year the first two weeks in April so maybe this year will follow suit. I have a friend who fishes sheepshead in Texas every year and they have yet to start their run over there either. Tight lines all....


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

The real trick... Because i have been taring them up...
Not fiddlers
Not shrimp
Ghost shrimp... Is crucial
They cant turn it down


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Checked the pass today and they haven't made the move to start spawning yet.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> Checked the pass today and they haven't made the move to start spawning yet.


I bet it was a little rough in the pass...sure was at 3 mile


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Take this with a grain of salt ...... Sheepshead are everywhere , they've been all over the bridges. , pilings, rock piles for a month now . Strictly targeting them when there at spawn in the pass does nothing but hurt the species by taking a load of them everyday , become an angler and target them the sporting way , it's a lot more challenging . I just promote taking what you'll eat and release the rest . Be curtious out there it's a wonderful time of the year.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

recess said:


> Take this with a grain of salt ...... Sheepshead are everywhere , they've been all over the bridges. , pilings, rock piles for a month now . Strictly targeting them when there at spawn in the pass does nothing but hurt the species by taking a load of them everyday , become an angler and target them the sporting way , it's a lot more challenging . I just promote taking what you'll eat and release the rest . Be curtious out there it's a wonderful time of the year.


I agree....but there is something entertaining about fishing in sand with a killer bite surrounded by a host of other anglers....not to mention that its a lot easier on your boat not bouncing off pilings 
Lol...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw large schools of sheepies on the beach at the pass this morning... Ft Pickens side


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> I agree....but there is something entertaining about fishing in sand with a killer bite surrounded by a host of other anglers....not to mention that its a lot easier on your boat not bouncing off pilings
> Lol...


Agreed .I'll be amongst y'all , but just bending the rod mostly.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Going to the pass tomorrow


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

FISH ON those are some stud sheepies!! How large is that big one there?


----------

